# kernel data inpage error



## Swetboy (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello Guyz,
I've bought Few Things (6 Months ago)
Processor (i3 3240 3.40 ghz)
Motherboard (dh61ww)
Ram (2gb Kingston) not sure about frequency (used MEMTEST) (NO ERRORS)

HD 2 months ago
Hard Disk (SeaGate Barracuda 1000GB)

*ISSUES:*
I've Just re-installed windows 8.1 again....and my pc run into problem with kernel data inpage error.....after 2 or 3 days my PC won't start by giving me option of 
Automatic repair with 2 options
1) shut down
2) Advanced option (In Advanced option nothing will work  )

Kindly help me dump files has been added


----------



## Swetboy (Jan 12, 2015)

any1 ?? :S


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, I am not a Win 8 user - however, your minidump files are showing Memory Corruption.
What is the total amount of Ram that you have installed?
Did you test them one stick at a time?



> *******************************************************************************
> * *
> * Bugcheck Analysis *
> * *
> ...


----------



## Swetboy (Jan 12, 2015)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi, I am not a Win 8 user - however, your minidump files are showing Memory Corruption.
> What is the total amount of Ram that you have installed?
> Did you test them one stick at a time?


sir it's 2gb kingston DDR 3 (One Stick)


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd say a minimum of 4Gb of Ram is needed to run Win 8.
http://uk.crucial.com/gbr/en/systemscanner
The above scanner will show what type of Ram is installed and what can be added.

I will ask one of our fellow members with Win 8 experience, to gives their thoughts on the matter.
What is the make and model number of your pc?


----------



## Swetboy (Jan 12, 2015)

blues_harp28 said:


> I'd say a minimum of 4Gb of Ram is needed to run Win 8.
> http://uk.crucial.com/gbr/en/systemscanner
> The above scanner will show what type of Ram is installed and what can be added.
> 
> ...


Processor (i3 3240 3.40 ghz)
Motherboard (Intel dh61ww)
Ram (2gb Kingston) DDR 3
Hard Disk (SeaGate Barracuda 1000GB)


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Is this a home built pc?
I have asked for someone with Win 8 experience to check your post.


----------



## Swetboy (Jan 12, 2015)

blues_harp28 said:


> Is this a home built pc?
> I have asked for someone with Win 8 experience to check your post.


yep


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Budget PCs (including my Lenovo G585) with Windows 8/8.1 generally come with 4 GB RAM, which should give us a good idea of what is minimally acceptable.  That's minimally acceptable, not minimally required.

On that Lenovo I sometimes run VirtualBox with 2 GB memory, which leaves only 2 GB for everything else running in 8.1. It is noticeably slower, but still runs OK. My guess is that 2 GB with Windows 8/8.1 is OK for light usage, but relatively easy for memory to become corrupted with heavier use or with days between Restarts.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Swetboy said:


> Processor (i3 3240 3.40 ghz)
> Motherboard (Intel dh61ww)
> Ram (2gb Kingston) DDR 3
> Hard Disk (SeaGate Barracuda 1000GB)


You didn't clarify if you installed Windows 8.1 32-bit or Windows 8.1 64-bit in your home-built computer.

The *Intel DH61WW* motherboard has 2 memory slots and supports up to 16 GB of RAM.

It uses 240-pin DDR3-1066 or DDR3-1333, 1.5 volt, unbuffered, non-ECC modules.

If your computer is running Windows 8.1 32-bit, increase it to 4 GB(2 GB X 2) of RAM.

If your computer is running Windows 8.1 64-bit, increase it to 8 GB(4 GB X 2) of RAM.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Swetboy (Jan 12, 2015)

flavallee said:


> You didn't clarify if you installed Windows 8.1 32-bit or Windows 8.1 64-bit in your home-built computer.
> 
> The *Intel DH61WW* motherboard has 2 memory slots and supports up to 16 GB of RAM.
> 
> ...


It's windows 8.1 32bit (2gb + 4gb stick will be ok)?
anyway does my motherboard support 1600 ddr3?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Swetboy said:


> It's windows 8.1 32bit (2gb + 4gb stick will be ok)?
> anyway does my motherboard support 1600 ddr3?


Windows 8.1 32-bit will recognize and use no more than 3.25 - 3.5 GB of RAM, so it's a waste of money to install more than 4 GB of RAM.

If you're going to stay with Windows 8.1 32-bit, you should install 2 GB + 2 GB.

DDR3-1600 is considered overclocked RAM for that motherboard.

That may be why you're getting that error.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Swetboy (Jan 12, 2015)

flavallee said:


> Windows 8.1 32-bit will recognize and use no more than 3.25 - 3.5 GB of RAM, so it's a waste of money to install more than 4 GB of RAM.
> DDR3-1600 is considered overclocked RAM for that motherboard.
> 
> That may be why you're getting that error.
> ...


Nope bro i don't have 1600 i was just asking my MB can suuport this


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi

You say


> Advanced option (In Advanced option nothing will work )


What options please do you have in - advanced options and which of those available have you tried please
Also for two months since the new hard drive it presumably has been OK - and you say you have JUST reinstalled 8.1
AGAIN

so could you please clarify the reason for the re install - by that I mean was that because of problems

With Memtest and it being OK before it is unlikely to be the ram I think, but could well be the way 8.1 has been installed
Was it a clean install on unallocated space or what

From your dump
*ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc000003f - {Bad CRC} A cyclic redundancy check (CRC) checksum error occurred.*

I would if you can from advanced options - cmd prompt and run a chkdsk /r on the C drive


----------



## Swetboy (Jan 12, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> Hi
> 
> You say
> What options please do you have in - advanced options and which of those available have you tried please
> ...


windows 8.1 was clean install without unallocated spac...
advanced option i've tried (reset, Refresh, Restore,low resoulation, digonisng and many more) but nothing work


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> I would if you can from advanced options - cmd prompt and run a chkdsk /r on the C drive


It really would be of assistance if you could explain a little more

1. As I asked on my last what was the reason for the reinstall of 8.1 - were there already problems and if so what

2. Was the install from a Microsoft DVD - downloaded media etc or from what

3. How was the install made 
A complete clean install on the hard disk with the install partition or the whole disk made unallocated space

Perhaps this will help you to see what I mean 
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/2299-clean-install-windows-8-a.html

4. OR if Windows 8.1 was already installed - did you actually use this procedure or did you RESET from the advanced recovery options
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/2302-reset-windows-8-a.html

5. I would, if you have recently reinstalled any hardware, check carefully all cabling connections

6. All we have to work with is what you tell us , so please ;provide as much information as possible

When you reply please just click reply rather than quote.


----------

